# Odd Pictures From The Past



## Meanderer (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.bogoboo.com/images-life-happiness-sadness/


----------



## Rainee (Jul 18, 2014)

Great old photo ... I can`t imagine what it would have been like to go down under the sea with one of those on you..
the weight would be enough to weigh you down.. thanks for sharing..


----------

